# Violence against Asians



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Asian woman on way to church in Midtown attacked physically and verbally


HAVE YOU SEEN HIM? The victim was punched and kicked in the head while the suspect made anti-Asian statements toward her.




abc7ny.com





MIDTOWN, Manhattan (WABC) -- Police want to identify the man who punched and kicked an Asian woman on her way to church.

The incident was reported Monday in front of 360 West 43rd Street just before noon.


Authorities say the 65-year-old victim was punched and kicked until she fell to the ground as the suspect made anti-Asian statements toward her.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The murder of eight people in Atlanta on 16 March, including six Asian women, has brought the issue of an apparent rise in hate crimes against Asians and Asian Americans into the national spotlight. 






Anti-Asian hate crimes, hate crimes, racism | Homeland Security Newswire







www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I doubt there is a real rise in anti-Asian hate. Does anti-Asian hate and violence exist? Sure, just like there is anti-Whatever hate and violence. No "race" is immune from hatred and violence. I don't think the Atlanta shooting has anything to do with hatred against Asians. It was a mentally damaged individual who saw the only way to get over a sexual addiction was to remove temptation.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> I doubt there is a real rise in anti-Asian hate. Does anti-Asian hate and violence exist? Sure, just like there is anti-Whatever hate and violence. No "race" is immune from hatred and violence. I don't think the Atlanta shooting has anything to do with hatred against Asians. It was a mentally damaged individual who saw the only way to get over a sexual addiction was to remove temptation.


True. But it's another"crisis" not to be wasted.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Farmerga said:


> I doubt there is a real rise in anti-Asian hate. Does anti-Asian hate and violence exist? Sure, just like there is anti-Whatever hate and violence. No "race" is immune from hatred and violence. I don't think the Atlanta shooting has anything to do with hatred against Asians. It was a mentally damaged individual who saw the only way to get over a sexual addiction was to remove temptation.


He could have accomplished his goal much easier with an elastrator.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely there's more reports of it but whether that correlates to an increase, I don't have that answer. I was so proud of the elderly woman who beat her attacker. What is wrong with people sucker punching little old ladies. I'd love for someone to try it on a martial artist.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The murders at the Massage Parlors was about the dudes sex addiction. The number of hate crimes against Asians is up. From 8 in New York to 12. From 10 in L.A. to 14. 
What's not being told is that 80% of all assaults on Asians are by young Black men. But 80% of all assaults are by young Black men. Asians are not being attacked due to China virus, nor are South Africans attacked due to the South African variant. Brits are not getting assaulted due to the British variant. Connecting any random Asian assault to China virus is just media bias that can't stop hating Trump.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> I doubt there is a real rise in anti-Asian hate. Does anti-Asian hate and violence exist? Sure, just like there is anti-Whatever hate and violence. No "race" is immune from hatred and violence. I don't think the Atlanta shooting has anything to do with hatred against Asians. It was a mentally damaged individual who saw the only way to get over a sexual addiction was to remove temptation.


My thoughts too. If he truly wanted just Asians then why not hit the casinos and nail salons and Chinese restaurants? 

I think this was a sexual sicko myself.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

My take on it is to put at least 70% of whatever the news media says and put it in the toilet without letting it see the light of day - because that’s usually all it’s worth to begin with.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I know that there are racist people in our society. There always have been, always will. However, I see the media jumping on stuff to ensure that we are viewed as a totally racist society. The government does the same by dividing us by race, religion, etc. Exploit whatever they can for votes or ratings. While the majority of us are just trying to build a decent life for ourselves and our families


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We are all biased based on culture, income, gender, hygiene, diet, truck you drive, kids you raise, hairstyle, politics, etc.
And yes everyone is racist to some extent. 
Everyone has some even minute learned reaction or response or initial thought that is racially biased. The anti racist activists are among the worst. 
For someone to say they haven't a racist drop of blood in their body is akin to claiming you can't read or write yet correct my spelling.

Now that big brother is sliding his glasses up his nose and leaning into their monitor, I'll say this-
How many people desire to go out and harm or kill people based on race?
How many people (not groups) are advocating for another race to take a back seat?
One only has to look at the FBI profiles to see that hate crimes are not being perpetrated by families of white southern christian republicans; not overwhelmingly, not even a majority.
You don't have to agree with my opinion but I would hope we all start to agree that almost nothing is being broadcast on mainstream media anymore based on news value; every story now is weighed by producers on it's ability to create manufactured consent and manipulation.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

This seems like a good time to mention intersectionality.









Definition of INTERSECTIONALITY


the complex, cumulative way in which the effects of multiple forms of discrimination (such as racism, sexism, and classism) combine, overlap, or intersect especially in the experiences of marginalized individuals or groups… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com





The reasons for this heinous act are not one thing. It is clearly a hate crime against Asians. It is clearly misogynistic. It clearly has roots in some twisted sexual pathology. These things aren't mutually exclusive.

When we try to pigeonhole it as one or the other, we are putting our heads in the sand, trying to avoid some uncomfortable truths.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

There is always some sicko out there waiting to act out for some reason. The greater the population the greater the number of sickos. There are simply too many rats in the box.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> There are simply too many rats in the box.


You sure your real name isn't BF MuleSKINNER? But yes, higher population density generally leads to more social problems.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

MichaelZ said:


> You sure your real name isn't BF MuleSKINNER?


???


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> ???


The psychologist who theorized about behavioral conditioning with rats.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lisa in WA said:


> The psychologist who theorized about behavioral conditioning with rats.


Ok, thanks. It's simple, if there are too many rats in a confined space, they will go crazy and begin to attack, and eat each other. I think it's called a city.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The Paw said:


> It is clearly a hate crime against Asians.


So, if a crazy person goes to a place that is overwhelmingly staffed with Asians(at an establishment that is often associated with prostitution) it is automatically a "hate crime". What if this sexual addict had been from Nevada and shot up one of the brothels there, for the same reasons as this person? The victims, in such a case would likely be mostly white. Would that be a "hate crime" against whites? Or, have we been programed to jump when the media says "racist"?


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> So, if a crazy person goes to a place that is overwhelmingly staffed with Asians(at an establishment that is often associated with prostitution) it is automatically a "hate crime". What if this sexual addict had been from Nevada and shot up one of the brothels there, for the same reasons as this person? The victims, in such a case would likely be mostly white. Would that be a "hate crime" against whites? Or, have we been programed to jump when the media says "racist"?


Your argument is a bit circular. If a person when to Reno and shot up a bunch of non-Asian women, it would be for different reasons than this perpetrator, because the original crime was motivated to target Asians.

If you are asking whether it is possible for a shooter of white people to be charged with a hate crime, then the answer is yes.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> The Paw said:
> 
> 
> > This seems like a good time to mention intersectionality.
> ...


No. I think the Paw’s subtle but clever rhetorical mechanism went over your head.

He was clearly trying to bring the complex concept of intersectionality down to a level we could understand by using a demonstrative example of the intersectionality between blind regurgitation of media narratives and the Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The Paw said:


> Your argument is a bit circular. If a person when to Reno and shot up a bunch of non-Asian women, it would be for different reasons than this perpetrator, because the original crime was motivated to target Asians.
> 
> If you are asking whether it is possible for a shooter of white people to be charged with a hate crime, then the answer is yes.


And we know this idiots thought processes how?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> And we know this idiots thought processes how?


Because we jump to conclusions without any proof. Then, if the narrative happens to change, we stick with what we originally thought in the first place. 

Why? 

Because the media tells us to.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Feelz before facts.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The Paw said:


> Your argument is a bit circular. If a person when to Reno and shot up a bunch of non-Asian women, it would be for different reasons than this perpetrator, because the original crime was motivated to target Asians.


Why, when the removal of the object of his desire was the goal, would a shooting for similar reasons where non-Asians were the target be for different reasons? Perhaps the media has lied to you to further an agenda? 
No, it seems it was motivated by sexual addiction. It seems where he went to indulge happened to be the type of establishments that are largely staffed by Asians. Notice he didn't shoot up math departments of various universities, Chinese restaurants, etc.. Let us remember that two of the victims were white. It is almost as if the fact that some of his victims were Asian had nothing to do with the crime.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No. I think the Paw’s subtle but clever rhetorical mechanism went over your head.
> 
> He was clearly trying to bring the complex concept of intersectionality down to a level we could understand by using a demonstrative example of the intersectionality between blind regurgitation of media narratives and the Dunning-Kruger effect.


Well, I am a simple man and have difficulties digesting media narratives that don't fit the facts.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> Why, when the removal of the object of his desire was the goal, would a shooting for similar reasons where non-Asians were the target be for different reasons? Perhaps the media has lied to you to further an agenda?
> No, it seems it was motivated by sexual addiction. It seems where he went to indulge happened to be the type of establishments that are largely staffed by Asians. Notice he didn't shoot up math departments of various universities, Chinese restaurants, etc.. Let us remember that two of the victims were white. It is almost as if the fact that some of his victims were Asian had nothing to do with the crime.


I'm not saying that his sexual addiction wasn't a factor, because it clearly was. But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive. Both things can be true. 

Is the media building a narrative? Perhaps. Is deliberately ignoring the racial dimension of this crime an attempt to build a counter-narrative? I think it likely is.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The Paw said:


> I'm not saying that his sexual addiction wasn't a factor, because it clearly was. But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive. Both things can be true.
> 
> Is the media building a narrative? Perhaps. Is deliberately ignoring the racial dimension of this crime an attempt to build a counter-narrative? I think it likely is.


What was his beef with Asians?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I've lived in 3 major cities. In all of them, the massage parlor/brothels were owned and operated by Asians. I think there are people that prey on Asians because they hate them for whatever reason, but I don't think this was one of those cases. It doesn't seem like he hated Asians enough that he didn't want to have sex with them. And yes, I know there are people that use people they hate for sex as some twisted outlet. That just doesn't seem to be the motivation here.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I live in a part of the country and work in a field where there are virtually no Blacks and very few Asians anywhere to be seen. There are a fair number of Hispanics in the community.

I was always under the impression Asians were fairly well treated and respected because they treated others fairly well and worked hard and worked their way up the economic ladder pretty quickly with good business sense.

this, of course, is profiling, but it is how things were in the past. If we can’t use statistics and science, then we are doomed anyhow.

so I’m befuddled by this new crisis that has come upon us in the past 2 months and is now the second or third worst crisis the nation has ever faced in the 3000 years it has existed.

or, however the crisis is told for us to follow?

Shame on those who try to divide us. Shame on them at least as much as those who historically harbor racial thoughts.

all of the same sewer.
Paul


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

The Paw said:


> I'm not saying that his sexual addiction wasn't a factor, because it clearly was. But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive. Both things can be true.
> 
> Is the media building a narrative? Perhaps. Is deliberately ignoring the racial dimension of this crime an attempt to build a counter-narrative? I think it likely is.


I don't think anyone is ignoring anything. It is only one piece of the puzzle and not the whole case.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The Paw said:


> I'm not saying that his sexual addiction wasn't a factor, because it clearly was. But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive. Both things can be true.
> 
> Is the media building a narrative? Perhaps. Is deliberately ignoring the racial dimension of this crime an attempt to build a counter-narrative? I think it likely is.


I told you why he likely targeted Asian ladies, because the establishments, where he got his jollies, are largely staffed by Asian ladies. Why? Because the establishments, where they work are often a front or houses of prostitution. I am saying that if those places had been staffed largely by white, or, black, or, Latin people, it would have made no difference because race, likely, didn't enter into his delusional thinking.


----------



## wil14 (Sep 13, 2020)

The increase in violence towards asians correlates to a pretty large uptick in crime nationally since early 2020. Asians tend to live in more urban areas and with the draw back of police what results is inevitable. I'm sure there has been a huge increase in crimes towards white people in those areas that is unreported and the black community has taken the brunt of it since, well, that's where the uptick is.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The Paw said:


> But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive.


The simple answer is that a preponderance of "massage parlors" are Asian.

In strip malls across the country, neon signs and brightly colored placards promise hot stones, acupuncture and shiatsu with photos of women or couples receiving relaxing shoulder rubs. But a traditionally Asian form of therapeutic relaxation with deep roots in big-city Chinatowns has spun off a different kind of massage parlor that has little to do with traditional remedies. It has exploded into a $3 billion-a-year sex industry that relies on pervasive secrecy, close-knit ownership rings and tens of thousands of mostly foreign women ensnared in a form of modern indentured servitude. 








Behind Illicit Massage Parlors Lie a Vast Crime Network and Modern Indentured Servitude (Published 2019)


In a $3 billion-a-year industry, many women stay on as prostitutes in order to pay debts to smugglers, spa owners and lawyers.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

In case it makes you “feelz” any better, Japanese hate Chinese too.









Anti-Chinese sentiment in Japan - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Just putting it out there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Paw said:


> I'm not saying that his sexual addiction wasn't a factor, because it clearly was. But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive. Both things can be true.
> 
> Is the media building a narrative? Perhaps. Is deliberately ignoring the racial dimension of this crime an attempt to build a counter-narrative? I think it likely is.


You seem very invested in the idea that this is a racially motivated crime. 
Why is that?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

georger said:


> In case it makes you “feelz” any better, Japanese hate Chinese too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s mutual. The Chinese largely loathe the Japanese too. They have some nasty history.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> You seem very invested in the idea that this is a racially motivated crime.
> Why is that?


I guess I am invested in the racial aspect of this crime because it seems there is a counter narrative building to minimize or ignore this aspect. I don't think its correct, helpful or healthy to discount this dynamic.

However, if someone described this crime as being entirely racial in nature, and the fact the victims were women was coincidental and not rooted in misogyny, I would question that analysis as well.

And that's the main point. There's a number of things going on here, and we should reject pat answers.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> My thoughts too. If he truly wanted just Asians then why not hit the casinos and nail salons and Chinese restaurants?
> 
> I think this was a sexual sicko myself.


Don't hit the Chinese restaurant here ,it just reopened last week. I've not been there in a year. I'd hate to shoot someone during my long awaited lunch!!! LoL...


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

The Paw said:


> I guess I am invested in the racial aspect of this crime because it seems there is a counter narrative building to minimize or ignore this aspect.


I see just the opposite. I see mainstream media ignoring the shooter's own admission of why he shot up those places, and still saying it was racist.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Paw said:


> I guess I am invested in the racial aspect of this crime because it seems there is a counter narrative building to minimize or ignore this aspect.
> However, if someone described this crime as being entirely racial in nature, and the fact the victims were women was coincidental and not rooted in misogyny, I would question that analysis as well.
> 
> And that's the main point. There's a number of things going on here, and we should reject pat answers.


What was it he said or posted that indicated he hated Asians?
What evidence do you have to support racism?

I believe it was in the movie "Unforgiven" where a prostitute laughed at her client and he responded by slashing her face. Did he hate women or was he just a violent, low IQ dirtbag?

I'm all for conspiracy and theory with the best of them, but sometimes things are just as they appear to be.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

todd_xxxx said:


> I see just the opposite. I see mainstream media ignoring the shooter's own admission of why he shot up those places, and still saying it was racist.


I'm reading a few articles right now and it isn't hard to conclude that this guy is a bottom feeder with an admitted sex addiction. To make it about race seems a little opportunistic to me. BTW, he apparently had some t shirts made up with "Chyna Virus" on the front.
If that makes one a racist there is going to be one heck of a lot of people put into reeducation classes soon.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A meth head robs three 7 11s in the same night and they all happen to be owned by Pakistanis. 6 months earlier one owner wouldn't sell him booze.
Or he robs three dry cleaners that happen to be owned by Koreans. 6 months ago one owner told him to quit standing in front of their store.
Or he robs three drive thru coffee shops owned by women. 6 months earlier one of the women seemed offended when he asked her on a date.
Is he a racist who robs minorities or a drug fueled moron who picks targets of opportunity and just happens to want revenge?
Trying to work race into this crime does what to prevent future crime?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> What was it he said or posted that indicated he hated Asians?
> What evidence do you have to support racism?
> 
> I believe it was in the movie "Unforgiven" where a prostitute laughed at her client and he responded by slashing her face. Did he hate women or was he just a violent, low IQ dirtbag?
> ...


Clint and Morgan! Very good call...


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Scam from China targeted a local student and $100,000 was sent.
This was on the local evening news just now.









'A stupidly large sum of money': UW student loses nearly $100K in scam


The victim in a six-figure scam is hoping to raise awareness so others don’t get conned into losing nearly $100,000 like he did.



kitchener.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Paw said:


> I guess I am invested in the racial aspect of this crime because it seems there is a counter narrative building to minimize or ignore this aspect. I don't think its correct, helpful or healthy to discount this dynamic.
> 
> However, if someone described this crime as being entirely racial in nature, and the fact the victims were women was coincidental and not rooted in misogyny, I would question that analysis as well.
> 
> And that's the main point. There's a number of things going on here, and we should reject pat answers.



The victims were not all Asian and they weren’t all women either which throws a wrench into the Asian woman angle.
A full third of them were not Asian women. How does one minimize or ignore an aspect that has no real evidence supporting it Yet?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> How does one minimize or ignore an aspect that has no real evidence supporting it Yet?


The best example of a rhetorical question on this thread.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> So, if a crazy person goes to a place that is overwhelmingly staffed with Asians(at an establishment that is often associated with prostitution) it is automatically a "hate crime". What if this sexual addict had been from Nevada and shot up one of the brothels there, for the same reasons as this person? The victims, in such a case would likely be mostly white. Would that be a "hate crime" against whites? Or, have we been programed to jump when the media says "racist"?


I agree, but in Nevada this nut job would have been lucky to get off two shots. Those girls play rough, er I mean that is what I have heard.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> We are all biased based on culture, income, gender, hygiene, diet, truck you drive, kids you raise, hairstyle, politics, etc.
> And yes everyone is racist to some extent.
> Everyone has some even minute learned reaction or response or initial thought that is racially biased. The anti racist activists are among the worst.
> For someone to say they haven't a racist drop of blood in their body is akin to claiming you can't read or write yet correct my spelling.
> ...


is it racist to be concerned about ones safety in a group of white methheads? Or a bunch of outlaw bikers? Or is it common sense?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> is it racist to be concerned about ones safety in a group of white methheads? Or a bunch of outlaw bikers? Or is it common sense?


If you have a cowboy hat then yes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Evons hubby said:


> is it racist to be concerned about ones safety in a group of white methheads? Or a bunch of outlaw bikers? Or is it common sense?


Suppose you were walking in a city somewhere and turned the corner right into a group of BLM (Black Lives Matter) supporters and there were BLM flags everywhere.
Or suppose you were walking in a small town somewhere and turned the corner right into a group of BLM (Blue Lives Matter) and there were Stars and Bars waving everywhere.
Which one is racist? Either? Both?
Or would you be the racist quick to condemn one or the other?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Suppose you were walking in a city somewhere and turned the corner right into a group of BLM (Black Lives Matter) supporters and there were BLM flags everywhere.
> Or suppose you were walking in a small town somewhere and turned the corner right into a group of BLM (Blue Lives Matter) and there were Stars and Bars waving everywhere.
> Which one is racist? Either? Both?
> Or would you be the racist quick to condemn one or the other?


I’d be equally concerned with either group. But not due to race, due to group of angry fools. Wouldn’t be around either bunch given my druthers.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> If you have a cowboy hat then yes.


I don’t own a hat, cowboy or otherwise???


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> Suppose you were walking in a city somewhere and turned the corner right into a group of BLM (Black Lives Matter) supporters and there were BLM flags everywhere.
> Or suppose you were walking in a small town somewhere and turned the corner right into a group of BLM (Blue Lives Matter) and there were Stars and Bars waving everywhere.
> Which one is racist? Either? Both?
> Or would you be the racist quick to condemn one or the other?


Since I pretty much count on people backing police being much more apt to be law abiding, and black lives matter people having shown what their protests are apt to turn into, my opinion is that a person being equally concerned about both groups is a damn fool. So, judging by your last question, and since I admit I'm quicker to condemn one of the groups, does that make me racist? Or does it make me a person with his eyes open to self evident facts?


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> The victims were not all Asian and they weren’t all women either which throws a wrench into the Asian woman angle.
> A full third of them were not Asian women. How does one minimize or ignore an aspect that has no real evidence supporting it Yet?



Sorry for the delay in replying, it was my wife's birthday today, so I had some things to do.

Look, I won't belabour the issue, as I feel I have made my thinking on this clear, and I'm not trying to convince anyone to change their own minds if they have already arrived at different conclusions.

But I will say that the fact that not 100% of the victims in a mass shooting event at two conspicuously Asian-owned businesses is not a compelling argument that this shooter was indifferent to race. I think we both understand that there is an element of randomness to victim selection once these kinds of events start rolling. But even if i reject that particular argument, I am certainly willing to acknowledge that this shooter has multiple motivations, and it isn't easy or possible to parse out how they are weighted relative to each other. I think there are certain conclusions that can be readily inferred from his actions (as opposed to his words), but others will look at it differently. Hopefully people will at least think about it though...


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Might be just another nut looking for Tube Time. "Hey, look at me!"


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> No. I think the Paw’s subtle but clever rhetorical mechanism went over your head.
> 
> He was clearly trying to bring the complex concept of intersectionality down to a level we could understand by using a demonstrative example of the intersectionality between blind regurgitation of media narratives and the Dunning-Kruger effect.


LOL.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The Paw said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying, it was my wife's birthday today, so I had some things to do.
> 
> Look, I won't belabour the issue, as I feel I have made my thinking on this clear, and I'm not trying to convince anyone to change their own minds if they have already arrived at different conclusions.
> 
> But I will say that the fact that not 100% of the victims in a mass shooting event at two conspicuously Asian-owned businesses is not a compelling argument that this shooter was indifferent to race. I think we both understand that there is an element of randomness to victim selection once these kinds of events start rolling. But even if i reject that particular argument, I am certainly willing to acknowledge that this shooter has multiple motivations, and it isn't easy or possible to parse out how they are weighted relative to each other. I think there are certain conclusions that can be readily inferred from his actions (as opposed to his words), but others will look at it differently. Hopefully people will at least think about it though...


I’m with you 100% on this, buddy. Like you said, it was clearly an anti-Asian hate crime, and anyone who disagreed that it was at least partially racially motivated is disingenuous or naive. 



The Paw said:


> The reasons for this heinous act are not one thing. It is clearly a hate crime against Asians.





The Paw said:


> I'm not saying that his sexual addiction wasn't a factor, because it clearly was. But to say that the fact he targeted Asian women was a coincidence is either being disingenuous or really naive.


I don’t want to be disingenuous or naive, and I totally agree with your claim that it was racially motivated.


...I just can’t remember why we think that.


Would you mind sharing that evidence with me to remind me why you and I are so sure about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Paw said:


> Look, I won't belabour the issue, as I feel I have made my thinking on this clear, and I'm not trying to convince anyone to change their own minds if they have already arrived at different conclusions.


I haven’t arrived at any conclusion because I don’t have all or any of the facts, and neither do you.
I expect we will know more about what his motivations were as the investigation winds on and the trial commences.
Until then, your assumptions that it was racially motivated are just that. Assumptions.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The news has done its darnedest to "woke" us privileged white folk. When a Syrian shoots a Massage Parlor, populated with Asians, then this is portrayed as another example of those evil white people picking on Asians. A statistic showing an increase in Asian assaults frosts that racist cake. 
But non-Asians and non-females were also targeted. While assaults on Asians are increasing, 70% of attacks on Asians are young Black men. But if you leave that context out of the news story, people can draw a false conclusion. White people are not killing Asians because a worldwide pandemic started in China.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I really don't care why he did it. They finally have one of these nut jobs in custody, I want to see what they do with him.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> If you have a cowboy hat then yes.


I have been wearing a cowboy hat for over fifty years. Why should this make me fearful? I tip it to a lady, and I take it off when I go inside a house. But it has never caused be to fear anything.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have been wearing a cowboy hat for over fifty years. Why should this make me fearful? I tip it to a lady, and I take it off when I go inside a house. But it has never caused be to fear anything.


I was a joke son, a joke I tell ya.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Evons hubby said:


> is it racist to be concerned about ones safety in a group of white methheads? Or a bunch of outlaw bikers? Or is it common sense?


That's thought provoking. In discussions about racism, I've been told that if I cross the street to avoid walking through a crowd of young Black men, I am exhibiting racism. But if I did that with a group of meth heads or bikers, it's just common sense. If I oppose integrated college campus housing, I'm racist. If I accept the demands for Black students to have Black only dormitories, I'm "woke" to their rights to avoid white privilege. If I hire people for my business based on their skills, without considering color or gender, I'm racist and sexist if the resulting employment isn't representative of the community. When a white guy murders a group of people and most are Asian, we focus on their nationality. When 70% of all murders are Black men killing Black men, it isn't news. When 70% of all Asian assaults are perpetrated by Black men, that's not reported as a hate crime.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

haypoint said:


> That's thought provoking. In discussions about racism, I've been told that if I cross the street to avoid walking through a crowd of young Black men, I am exhibiting racism. But if I did that with a group of meth heads or bikers, it's just common sense. If I oppose integrated college campus housing, I'm racist. If I accept the demands for Black students to have Black only dormitories, I'm "woke" to their rights to avoid white privilege. If I hire people for my business based on their skills, without considering color or gender, I'm racist and sexist if the resulting employment isn't representative of the community. When a white guy murders a group of people and most are Asian, we focus on their nationality. When 70% of all murders are Black men killing Black men, it isn't news. When 70% of all Asian assaults are perpetrated by Black men, that's not reported as a hate crime.


Sounds like you have it all figured out


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Most of us have had it figured out. Then it started being redefined.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Most of us have had it figured out. Then it started being redefined.


Maybe some have figured it out, and sit by and let it build


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Sounds like you have it all figured out


Not really. I've found that when I treat a gay guy like I would anyone else, that I'm accused of being homophobic for not recognizing their special-ness. If I expect women that enter the job market to compete for the job and compete for the promotion, even in male dominated employment, I get accused of ignoring the glass ceiling or some such nonsense. So far, I've been a complete failure in convincing and Black co-workers that the barriers they have faced, I too have had those barriers. I was born broke. I started adulthood at 18 broke and everything I have I earned.But for some, being a victim is comfy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Not really. I've found that when I treat a gay guy like I would anyone else, that I'm accused of being homophobic for not recognizing their special-ness. If I expect women that enter the job market to compete for the job and compete for the promotion, even in male dominated employment, I get accused of ignoring the glass ceiling or some such nonsense. So far, I've been a complete failure in convincing and Black co-workers that the barriers they have faced, I too have had those barriers. I was born broke. I started adulthood at 18 broke and everything I have I earned.But for some, being a victim is comfy.


George has it figured out


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm white and live in predominantly white, rural Midwest. I'm pretty confident a person of color; black, asian, indian, etc. could walk down my road without fear of much.
However, in many neighborhoods of color in major metro areas it's almost a given that if I were to walk down the sidewalk there, I could expect to be robbed, beaten or worse.
Meanwhile it's the whites that are most often accused of being racist.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

hiddensprings said:


> I know that there are racist people in our society. There always have been, always will. However, I see the media jumping on stuff to ensure that we are viewed as a totally racist society. The government does the same by dividing us by race, religion, etc. Exploit whatever they can for votes or ratings. While the majority of us are just trying to build a decent life for ourselves and our families


Reminds me of a Walter Williams story. As a young college student, speaking in class about a revelation he had, " I trust no one. As a result, I don't ever get cheated, but have few friends. My wife trusts everyone. As a result she gets cheated, but has many friends." Walter was feeling very wise. The professor asked if he'd considered the third option. That puzzled Walter, "Third option?" The professor explained, " Most people don't think about you at all." And so it is, while some worry about some hidden plan to cheat you, but in reality, nobody is paying any attention to you. Indifference abounds. Racism takes a far third in anyone's thoughts.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I thinkbthat most people are indifferent.

Not because they don't care, but because they are busy living their lives and don't care what other people are doing.

For some reason, if you are indifferent and don't celebrate or constantly make others more important than they need to be, you are insensitive and bigoted.

Indifference isn't a bad thing in many cases.


----------



## Kate_29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Racism and unwarranted violence (non-self defense) is never ok... ever. But I'm not sure if there are actually more cases or if the media is just reporting it more. The racial motivation and separation is out of control in this country and unfortunately, its working. I have never been more aware of skin color. I barely used to notice and now its the first thing I notice how sad is that? I think "are they going to hate me? Do they think I'm racist?" Etc. Before I would've just smiled and the amount of melanin in their epidermis wouldve only been noticed in the same way I'd notice hair or eye color... just a passing observation. Now, more than ever we are judging by skin color and can care less about the content on character... all in the name of anti racism...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with you Kate. I used to view skin color as just another variable in a person. Now I am more likely to notice if brown children are running wild in a store or if the driving texter is dark or light skin instead of their license plate number. I catch myself thinking more about a person's race now than I did 10 years ago.

It's sad really. People are taught to be racist, it's not something a person is born with. But with all the recent focus on race the media is turning all of us into racists.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

The Paw said:


> Your argument is a bit circular. If a person when to Reno and shot up a bunch of non-Asian women, it would be for different reasons than this perpetrator, because the original crime was motivated to target Asians.
> 
> If you are asking whether it is possible for a shooter of white people to be charged with a hate crime, then the answer is yes.


No, the guy had a sex problem, but if you want to make it racist, jump on the band wagon if that is what makes you happy.

Everything that White people do is not necessarily racist. 

It is okay to be white. 

Don't believe everything you read or hear on the internet.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

The Paw said:


> Your argument is a bit circular. If a person when to Reno and shot up a bunch of non-Asian women, it would be for different reasons than this perpetrator, because the original crime was motivated to target Asians.
> 
> If you are asking whether it is possible for a shooter of white people to be charged with a hate crime, then the answer is yes.


Wrong, the original crime was to target the Prostitutes that tempted the shooter. He was not looking for "Asian Woman". 

Don't yell fire in a crowded building when there is no fire. That is wrong too


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Video shows the moment a crazed man wielding a pole trashes a Korean-owned convenience store in North Carolina while shouting racial slurs. Mark Sung, whose family owns the Charlotte store, said the Democrat who trashed their business was hired by a customer who had been banned from the shop.



“As he was trashing the shop, he was like saying racial slurs, cursing at us, threatening us,” Sung said. “And the guy that we banned ended up coming into the store, cheering him on and screaming, ‘That’s what you get, that’s what you get! Go back to your country!’ “


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378021950145060867


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Video shows the moment a crazed man wielding a pole trashes a Korean-owned convenience store in North Carolina while shouting racial slurs. Mark Sung, whose family owns the Charlotte store, said the Democrat who trashed their business was hired by a customer who had been banned from the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously another "white supremesis"


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Obviously another "white supremesis"


He was morally white.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I get tired of people who know nothing about me calling me all sorts of derogatory things. To me the best people are those that keep their word and pay their bills in a timely manner.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Texas Asian immigrant running for office gets accused of bashing Asian immigrants.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

_PHILADELPHIA (CBS)_ — A homeless man has been arrested after allegedly attacking an Asian woman in Center City this weekend. Police say the man walked up to the 27-year-old woman, struck her in the face and walked away without exchanging any words.

Security video shows a man walking towards two women on 11th Street, near Filbert Street, in Center City around 2 p.m. Sunday. He struck one of the women in the face and walked away without exchanging any words.









Homeless Man Arrested After Attacking Asian Woman In Center City: Philadelphia Police


Police say the man walked up to the 27-year-old woman, struck her in the face and walked away without exchanging any words.




philadelphia.cbslocal.com


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Something such as the above is just plain assault. Should be prosecuted as assault. Sign of the times when when people mix in race to make the assault seem to be something special.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Something such as the above is just plain assault. Should be prosecuted as assault. Sign of the times when when people mix in race to make the assault seem to be something special.


Five years of making gravel out of boulders might keep him from doing that again.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Asians are kinda small , Weird little people , and kinda up tight . 
My daughter is Chinese and kinda weird ?
They don’t drive very well at all, and then there is the cooking of fish heads and all that . 
But they are nice enough people and smart , I never really think about racism at all.
my daughter has been in Japan for 31/2 months and tells me there is no racism there? 
Life is very hard in China 
I did not think she was having a problem in the us ?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Calling them Asians is kinda racist in itself. India and most of Russia is in Asia too. 

So how can the left hate on the Russians and not be racist against Asians?


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Calling them Asians is kinda racist in itself. India and most of Russia is in Asia too.
> 
> So how can the left hate on the Russians and not be racist against Asians?


I think you're right, people should be much more specific with regards to the people they hate.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m starting to hate every one so that will make it Easy To distinguish


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> I think you're right, people should be much more specific with regards to the people they hate.


I don’t hate people. Although some ideologies mystify the heck out of me!


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Wellbuilt said:


> I’m starting to hate every one so that will make it Easy To distinguish


I trend in that direction myself.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

One year when I was in college there were 4 Chinese Americans living in the next apt. One of them kept showing up at my apt about supper time most every day. My roommate and I being Texas country boys enjoyed a different cuisine than those Houston boys did. He ate about as much as we did combined. Then go back to his place and watch the others eat whatever they had. Every week they brought in a 5 gal bucket of rice. I don't know how they ate that much rice.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

After hearing about the NFL player who shot six and killed five people including two young kids in Rock Hill, SC yesterday, I was wondering if the people here who insisted that the Atlanta shootings were a hate crime also believe this shooting was a hate crime?


https://www.thestate.com/news/local/crime/article250506054.html


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> After hearing about the NFL player who shot six and killed five people including two young kids in Rock Hill, SC yesterday, I was wondering if the people here who insisted that the Atlanta shootings were a hate crime also believe this shooting was a hate crime?
> 
> 
> https://www.thestate.com/news/local/crime/article250506054.html


Don't be silly.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> After hearing about the NFL player who shot six and killed five people including two young kids in Rock Hill, SC yesterday, I was wondering if the people here who insisted that the Atlanta shootings were a hate crime also believe this shooting was a hate crime?
> 
> 
> https://www.thestate.com/news/local/crime/article250506054.html


The man shot and killed children. He is a monster. Color, race, breed, gender makes no difference, and neither should the sentence if he had lived to stand before the judge.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Calling them Asians is kinda racist in itself. India and most of Russia is in Asia too.
> 
> So how can the left hate on the Russians and not be racist against Asians?


Since I pulled the cable out of my rear I don't stay up as much as the others on the media gruel being served out.
Is it now really considered racist to call someone a European, an Asian, An African, Albanian, Martian, etc?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> now really considered racist to call someone


Who knows? The rules change daily. 

History is erased, written anew to keep people askew


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> Since I pulled the cable out of my rear I don't stay up as much as the others on the media gruel being served out.
> Is it now really considered racist to call someone a European, an Asian, An African, Albanian, Martian, etc?


It all depends on who says it.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> Calling them Asians is kinda racist in itself. India and most of Russia is in Asia too.
> 
> So how can the left hate on the Russians and not be racist against Asians?


No you are starting more stuff with that comment

At work a few years ago a whiner at work made the statement that the POW patch on a guys backpack should be removed because it may cause distress to the ASIAN co-workers there (no asian had said a word, they were as suprised as the rest of us were).

The mood in the room got instantly frosty, maybe a bit hot too. He shut his trap.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is curious to me how some folks choose to speak out for another's perceived injustices as if that person is unable to speak for themselves or they don't see it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Perhaps it isn't really because of a perceived injustice. Rather, it is to gain some advantage or to influence those easily influenced or predisposed to take umbrage.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And there you go. We have had a few on those on this forum as well.
Why would I feel the need to appoint myself as the spokesman for a group unless I felt they weren't qualified to do it themselves?
Racism masked with elitism...maybe I'll add that to my pet peeves in the thread going on down a few doors.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Since I pulled the cable out of my rear I don't stay up as much as the others on the media gruel being served out.
> Is it now really considered racist to call someone a European, an Asian, An African, Albanian, Martian, etc?


No, but some would have it just that way. If your not the color they expect then you are morally white and just as evil. 

Still mad as hell about that one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399502974272131078

Police confirmed to the network that a suspect has been arrested but no charges have been filed against him


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a very scary time for the older Asian community. Our family is rallying around our older generation here in the US and in Canada making sure that they are not out alone when it can be helped.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> It is a very scary time for the older Asian community. Our family is rallying around our older generation here in the US and in Canada making sure that they are not out alone when it can be helped.


Why do you think Asians are being targeted?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lots of hateful idiots who can't separate race from the individual.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe government and media and activists that continually point out race subtly promote and condone it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NYC tracks "Hate Crimes"

Asian violence is not that much, some, but attacks on Jews makes up half of all hate crimes. Why is that not more prominently reported?

Hate crimes against whites ranks 4th in all attacks.










The New York Police Department compiles the most extensive data on hate crimes in the country. These data confirm the Oakland officer’s observation. A black New Yorker is over six times as likely to commit a hate crime against an Asian as a white New Yorker, according to New York Police Department data. In 2020, blacks made up 50 percent of all suspects in anti-Asian attacks in New York City, even though blacks are 24 percent of the city’s population. Whites made up 10 percent of all suspects in anti-Asian attacks in 2020 in New York City but account for 32 percent of the city’s population. If we include black Hispanics in the black category, blacks account for 60 percent of all anti-Asian attacks in 2020.









Race and False Hate Crime Narratives


Sydney. London. Toronto.




quillette.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Lots of hateful idiots who can't separate race from the individual.


I think they do separate race from the individual. They are not targeting an individual, they appear to be targeting a race.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I think they do separate race from the individual. They are not targeting an individual, they appear to be targeting a race.


???? Targeting someone for something, someone else of the same race, they think might have done, shows they can't separate the race from the individual.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> ???? Targeting someone for something someone else of the same race they think might have done, shows they can't separate the race from the individual.


As usual, we do not understand each other.

They are not attacking others for a wrong done them by an individual. They are attacking purely based on race.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The video cuts but it doesn't appear anyone was willing to do anything about the assault other than check on the woman. In other environments that would not have been the case.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> As usual, we do not understand each other.
> 
> They are not attacking others for a wrong done them by an individual. They are attacking purely based on race.


IA "hate crime" isn't based on what someone's race may have done to them. It is based on, in this case, the color of their skin.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

A hate crime is based on hating someone for their race, that is true. Why they hate them for their race can be a multitude of reasons. I spoke to why I believe Asians are being targeted more so right now.

My family has experienced an uptick in hateful attacks right now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you provide a link to your source that the assailant had been wronged by an Asian(s) and what it was that was done to him? Thanks.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Why they hate them for their race can be a multitude of reasons. I spoke to why I believe Asians are being targeted more so right now.


I missed that post. Why is it you believe Asians are being targeted by blacks so much more right now?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have not said the assailant was wronged by an Asian or that Asians are being targeted by blacks more right now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> ???? Targeting someone for something, someone else of the same race, they think might have done, shows they can't separate the race from the individual.


The statistic show blacks are targeting Asians more than anyone else. Here is what you posted about something they may have done in the past.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You might want to reread what I posted.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just repeated your quote. Maybe you can clarify?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I have not said the assailant was wronged by an Asian or that Asians are being targeted by blacks more right now.





GTX63 said:


> I just repeated your quote. Maybe you can clarify?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You specifically referred to targeting a race based on what may have been done to them in the past.
It's possible I might agree with you but I can't get thru your vagaries.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You specifically referred to targeting a race based on what may have been done to them in the past.
> It's possible I might agree with you but I can't get thru your vagaries.


I said "think" has been done to them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Some have tried to create a narrative that white people are attacking Asians, Blacks and others.

That narrative has fallen apart when the attacks got attention. Data does not support the idea of some large hate group of nefarious white supremist on the hunt


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I said "think" has been done to them.


What other reason could there be for a black man to cold cock an Asian woman who was walking past him on the sidewalk?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> What other reason could there be for a black man to cold cock an Asian woman who was walking past him on the sidewalk?


I have a theory on that ( I have a theory about everything).

Asians have proven time and again that success is possible in America regardless of your race, or humble beginnings. That pisses Black people off.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm busy in the office this morning but I tried going back to your graphic. You/link are saying that groups such as jews, whites are being targeted more than Asians, yet you believe Asians to be an outlier minority when it comes to realizing opportunity, and one reason why they would be disliked?
I have a son that speaks fluent Japanese but since he isn't here at the moment, would it be fair to consider a successful Asian as an Uncle Yang?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I saw a couple of the commercials regarding this issue recently. Was totally unaware we had a problem in this area worthy of national attention.

Seems like the current people pulling the strings in the media intend to incite racism by keeping this stuff in the forefront.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Fishindude said:


> the media intend to incite racism


The media, and the other power groups. That is exactly what is happening. They want us divided, and they are very happy with the results.

It also serves the interest of the CCP and Putin.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

The questions in my mind is, why do so many people listen and believe the media? 

Why do they "suddenly" become racist when they hear stuff like this? Or...

Were they already racist and decided now is the time to act?

If they suddenly became a racist, why?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> The questions in my mind is, why do so many people listen and believe the media?
> 
> Why do they "suddenly" become racist when they hear stuff like this? Or...
> 
> ...


Do you believe that people are born racist?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What other reason could there be for a black man to cold cock an Asian woman who was walking past him on the sidewalk? Still asking.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Do you believe that people are born racist?


No, they are created and recreated. Bias is a learned trait. 

In my humble opinion.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> No, they are created and recreated. Bias is a learned trait.
> 
> In my humble opinion.


I agree. That means that they could easily have become racist to Asians recently or could have been before.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I agree. That means that they could easily have become racist to Asians recently or could have been before.


True, but why now? This isn't the first time a virus came from China. And China, Japan and other Asian countries speak different languages and have different cultures, even though most Americans don't seen to understand that. 

I don't know what's at work here? It's to sudden to me but I may be wrong as I am not Asian.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> True, but why now? This isn't the first time a virus came from China. And China, Japan and other Asian countries speak different languages and have different cultures, even though most Americans don't seen to understand that.
> 
> I don't know what's at work here? It's to sudden to me but I may be wrong as I am not Asian.


You know I could tell you why I believe it is so but that would get this thread tossed, so I won't.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> You know I could tell you why I believe it is so but that would get this thread tossed, so I won't.


Send it in a pm. Because I am really wondering. At first I thought it was just the media spouting nonsense. But now it seems it is everywhere.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> You know I could tell you why I believe it is so but that would get this thread tossed, so I won't.


Let's just assume we know why you think so.

You are wrong


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The media has certainly shown they can influence the public. Good or bad


----------

